# My first time in here



## bag (Aug 28, 2006)

I look forward to discussions with u all
My main interests are the internal arts and how it upgrades one's martial arts training and over all health to one's body
Steven Seagal and Jeff Speakman are two of my favorite martial artists and actors of all time


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 28, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## pstarr (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!  Lots of Kenpo and Aikido people here too.

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting
Terry


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 28, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## MJS (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ninjamom (Aug 29, 2006)

Bienvenieu!

Hope you enjoy the neighborhood!


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome and hope you get a lot of good information here!  Please share some of yours too!


----------



## Drac (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT....


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT! There are plenty of folks who can chat with you on your interests.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 29, 2006)

hello


----------



## RichK (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------

